# Guy with lots of Fosgate covers?



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

cecchinitrucking | eBay

Cool stuff but any idea why he'd have only the covers?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

aaron7 said:


> cecchinitrucking | eBay
> 
> Cool stuff but any idea why he'd have only the covers?


He has more than just the shrouds, but is WAY too proud of his stuff if you ask me. I'd like some Punch HD shrouds, but not at those prices.

I've seen 2 other guys who've had a ton of these shrouds and eventually, they decide to let them go. I have a few myself, but most are 1st gen Punch or Power series.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

What happened to the amps? Or were these replacement covers? Just wondering why they got seprated haha


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I posted a response earlier, it must've not gone through. These shrouds were available separately from Rockford's Perfect Interface division. They offered many colors including chrome and gold plated! These shrouds were not cheap back in the day, apparently, the survivors are still not cheap!

I contacted the seller above and he said he had more than 50 shrouds. I tried to get him to put together a set for me, but I think we had different ideas of what these shrouds are worth. He has amps as well, but the shrouds he's selling are by themselves...


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

bigdwiz,

Good to see you here. I've watched a few of your vids on YT and respect what you do.

You don't, by chance, have any DSM links you'd like to unload, do ya? 

If so, PM me.


----------

